# Nike to pull out of Snowboarding/Skiing



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Rumor was circulating around early this month. Confirmed on ESPN.

Nike drops snowboarding and skiing from action sports program - X Games

What do you guys think? I personally have loved the Nike boots since they hit the market. Initially I had my doubts, but they really do live up to their price tag. I currently ride ZF1's.

I think this is pretty big news for the industry.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Deimus85 said:


> I think this is pretty big news for the industry.


meh. snowboard boots are not running shoes so I never actually took them very seriously.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

td.1000 said:


> meh. snowboard boots are not running shoes so I never actually took them very seriously.


Have you ever worn Nike Boots? You know that a multi-billion dollar company isn't just going to take their knowledge of running shoes and try to make snow boots out of it. They hired the best designers money could buy, and dumped in all of the best tech for snowboarding boots, as well as all of their cool features from their history making athletic shoes into their designs. I am not a spokesperson for Nike, but your statement is kind of ignorant.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

When you sell more sneakers that cost more than the boots they sell it's pretty easy to see they aren't going to be all that impressed with the profit margin coming in. The return on investment simply isn't there.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You might want to rethink what you're trying to spit out as fact about Nike there chief.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I heard today Adidas have poached their chief designer.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Deimus85 said:


> I am not a spokesperson for Nike, but your statement is kind of ignorant.


completely ignorant. I don't know anything about Nike boots. but in the grand scope of their "multi-billion dollar" machine, I don't see them putting an honest effort in making good snowboarding boots. I might be way off, but its not like it matters now anyways.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

People still buy Nike shoes? I thought that was in the 90's.:dropjaw:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

francium said:


> I heard today Adidas have poached their chief designer.


If that's true adidas might make a boot that doesn't suck. The guy they hired was the former DC boot designer and dude sucked at designing boots.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

speedjason said:


> People still buy Nike shoes? I thought that was in the 90's.:dropjaw:


Right? I had some nike cross trainers in middle school(20 some odd years ago). I think that was the last pair of nikes i ever owned.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

speedjason said:


> People still buy Nike shoes? I thought that was in the 90's.:dropjaw:


Don't get out of the house much, huh?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The quality of athletic shoes in general has plummeted in recent years. I needed some new running shoes as I haven't bought a new pair in about 6 years (that also tells you how much I use them :signlol but after looking around, fuck it, I'll just roll with my old ones. These things are pieces of shit. Same goes for cross trainers and basketball shoes. Guess I'll have to buy retro bball shoes from some sneakerhead site, because this current bullshit ain't gonna work for me.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> The quality of athletic shoes in general has plummeted in recent years. I needed some new running shoes as I haven't bought a new pair in about 6 years (that also tells you how much I use them :signlol but after looking around, fuck it, I'll just roll with my old ones. These things are pieces of shit. Same goes for cross trainers and basketball shoes. Guess I'll have to buy retro bball shoes from some sneakerhead site, because this current bullshit ain't gonna work for me.


From a runner... what? Shoes are lighter, more responsive, lower to the ground, better fitting, and better cushioned than they were 6 years ago. What exactly didn't you find acceptable?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nivek said:


> From a runner... what? Shoes are lighter, more responsive, lower to the ground, better fitting, and better cushioned than they were 6 years ago. What exactly didn't you find acceptable?


If you're a competitive runner, that's all well and good. But you're making a huge sacrifice in durability to gain those features. Theyre basically just chunks of foam. For a guy wanting to buy a pair to have for a few years, they're not gonna work.


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

I love my Nike Free running shoes. They are super light, flexible, and comfy. I've owned them for over a year with zero issues, and I wear them to the gym almost every day. I actually really like that they are just a single piece of foam with a one piece upper, I think it makes them more durable. Far fewer seams to start delaminating or coming apart.

They are are by far the best running shoes I've ever owned.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

JonSnow said:


> I love my Nike Free running shoes. They are super light, flexible, and comfy. I've owned them for over a year with zero issues, and *I wear them to the gym* almost every day. I actually really like that they are just a single piece of foam with a one piece upper, I think it makes them more durable. Far fewer seams to start delaminating or coming apart.
> 
> They are are by far the best running shoes I've ever owned.


If that's the way you use them, sure, they'll work.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> If you're a competitive runner, that's all well and good. But you're making a huge sacrifice in durability to gain those features. Theyre basically just chunks of foam. For a guy wanting to buy a pair to have for a few years, they're not gonna work.


yeah, my grandmother is also very sceptical about all synthetic fabrics, it has to be wool, cotton or leather, end of story


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

kosmoz said:


> yeah, my grandmother is also very sceptical about all synthetic fabrics, it has to be wool, cotton or leather, end of story


No one is talking about synthetic vs. natural fabrics. Athletic shoes have been primarily all synthetic for the last two decades.

I'm talking about sacrificing durability by essentially strapping a chunk of foam to your foot using some ultralight webbing. If you're doing nothing but going to the gym or running on an indoor track, they'll probably work just fine. They just won't work for me.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> No one is talking about synthetic vs. natural fabrics. Athletic shoes have been primarily all synthetic for the last two decades.


So whats the problem? Last two years I wear Asics Gel Kayano 17 for running and gym (5 times a week in a gym) and nothing. Wash it time to time and they are like new again. I wash them in a washing machine, because I don't give a fuck, they are bulletproof :signlol:


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

I am super picky about my clothing, especially my shoes, and most of my athletic gear is either Nike or Under Armour. I think both of these companies make awesome gear (although Under Armour makes shit shoes). I didn't realize that running in running shoes doesn't put them through the abuse that they were designed for.

What exactly are you doing in your trainers that is causing them to fall apart so quickly? What do you think is missing in modern running shoes that makes them less durable?

Without any specific reasoning it sounds like you are just hating because it's not what you are used to.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

JonSnow said:


> I am super picky about my clothing, especially my shoes, and most of my athletic gear is either Nike or Under Armour. I think both of these companies make awesome gear (although Under Armour makes shit shoes). I didn't realize that running in running shoes doesn't put them through the abuse that they were designed for.
> 
> What exactly are you doing in your trainers that is causing them to fall apart so quickly? What do you think is missing in modern running shoes that makes them less durable?
> 
> Without any specific reasoning it sounds like you are just hating because it's not what you are used to.


I never go to the gym. All of my running is outside. Asphalt, gravel, dirt, etc. I always used running shoes because I preferred them over trail runners, but I'm going to have to go to trail runners. A lot of the running shoes these days have even ditched the rubber sole to shave a few more grams. Again, that's fine for the gym, but I'd shred that shit in a couple of months.

I didn't realize you guys would be so sensitive about defending your running Crocs. Wear what you want, it'll be okay. :signlol:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Don't get out of the house much, huh?


I've been wearing Chucks. Love them a lot.
When I go to the gym, I wear toe shoes.
I hate shoes with a lot of cushioning. They make squats and dead lifts very unstable.


----------



## CoreLimey (Apr 19, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I never go to the gym. All of my running is outside. Asphalt, gravel, dirt, etc. I always used running shoes because I preferred them over trail runners, but I'm going to have to go to trail runners. A lot of the running shoes these days have even ditched the rubber sole to shave a few more grams. Again, that's fine for the gym, but I'd shred that shit in a couple of months.
> 
> I didn't realize you guys would be so sensitive about defending your running Crocs. Wear what you want, it'll be okay. :signlol:


You running through building sites! Haha, there's some light trail runners out there. Personally I don't need or want gore-tex and have a pair of trails that I'd be happy to do a half road marathon in. 

Old shoes can f'ck you up, and new shit makes you get out the door. Get to a good shop.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

CoreLimey said:


> You running through building sites! Haha, there's some light trail runners out there. Personally I don't need or want gore-tex and have a pair of trails that I'd be happy to do a half road marathon in.
> 
> Old shoes can f'ck you up, and new shit makes you get out the door. Get to a good shop.


I live out in the sticks. The closest gym is 20 minutes away. It's just not that feasible. 

My old runners are still doing just fine, they just look like shit. No big deal I guess. If I bought new ones, they'd be looking like shit within two weeks too.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

But they arent doing fine. If you're running less than 10 miles a week and never more than 3 miles at a time it probably isnt a big deal. But EVA breaks down. Your shoes are not giving you prper response or support by now. And there are some fantastic door to trail shoes out there built pretty much specifically for what you're talking about. But know that any shoe is more or less desinged to last 300-400 miles. And that's been the standard for 15 years. The lower profile it is the longer it will last though.


Find out what you have or even take pictures of the soles and a profile shot from the back level on a table and I can recommend some stuff to ya if you want. Or take a trip to the dirty and visit a Runners Roost or Boulder Running CO.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nivek said:


> But they arent doing fine. *If you're running less than 10 miles a week and never more than 3 miles at a time it probably isnt a big deal. But EVA breaks down.* Your shoes are not giving you prper response or support by now. And there are some fantastic door to trail shoes out there built pretty much specifically for what you're talking about. But know that any shoe is more or less desinged to last 300-400 miles. And that's been the standard for 15 years. The lower profile it is the longer it will last though.


this is me


----------



## Stony Rice (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow, this thread took a left turn. 

Nike is pulling out of snowboarding to my running shoes suck but I won't buy a new pair.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

stony rice said:


> wow, this thread took a left turn.
> 
> Nike is pulling out of snowboarding to my running shoes suck but i won't buy a new pair.


the cyberwebz only has one rule, there are no rules


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Even Nike can't save Skiing?????

This should make for a great article!!!!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Speaking of Nike getting out of snowboarding, looks like Scotty Lago is blowing out all of his Nike gear on eBay right now.


----------



## lonestarrider (Jan 17, 2010)

So there you have it! A healthy debate about snowboards boots has plummeted into a conversation about the durability of running shoes. Thats is a prime example of why Nike should not be in the snow game. 

P.S. Nike running shoes blow!


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> The quality of athletic shoes in general has plummeted in recent years. I needed some new running shoes as I haven't bought a new pair in about 6 years (that also tells you how much I use them :signlol but after looking around, fuck it, I'll just roll with my old ones. These things are pieces of shit. Same goes for cross trainers and basketball shoes. Guess I'll have to buy retro bball shoes from some sneakerhead site, because this current bullshit ain't gonna work for me.



Now I didn't read much past this because it is screaming bullshit at me as loud as it possibly can so I must address it. 

I use my running shoes on a daily basis. I wore the same pair of running shoes from my senior year of high school to right now. Prior to that I was lucky to get 6 months out of a pair. (Keep in mind im a collegiate athlete to better understand the wear and tear.) I've had them for 4 years. The only reason I replaced them is because they were starting to get super dirty, if it wasn't for that I'd still be wearing them... And my new pair seems to be holding up just as good. Fact is Nike is making shoes better than they ever have.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Speaking of Nike getting out of snowboarding, looks like Scotty Lago is blowing out all of his Nike gear on eBay right now.


holy fucking shit people, back on topic

just agree to disagree on the running shoe thing. who gives a flying shit? it's a snowboarding forum


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

maybe they will pull out of skateboarding too...again.

did my part to not never buy any nike sb gear...they did make some rad movies tho, i guess we will always have that


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Running shoe any Nike shoe sucks....


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

In an attempt to pull this back on track; I don't know diddl y about the "snowboarding industry", but I can't believe it is much different from any other industry. The fact that Nike has pulled out of it is a pattern that is happening everywhere. Many companies that have expanded outside their "bread and butter" have realized that if the venture is dragging on the bottom line, they are going to cut their losses and get back to what they really know.

People have to realize that companies the size of Nike live and die on the bottom line every 90 days. Stock price is # 1 and the traders are only interested in what you have done for me lately.

To be honest, I'm surprised that Nike hung around as long as it did. There is going to be more "shrinkage" in the industry in the near future.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I pulled out once........


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Oldman said:


> In an attempt to pull this back on track; I don't know diddl y about the "snowboarding industry", but I can't believe it is much different from any other industry. The fact that Nike has pulled out of it is a pattern that is happening everywhere. Many companies that have expanded outside their "bread and butter" have realized that if the venture is dragging on the bottom line, they are going to cut their losses and get back to what they really know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pure economics right there. People are more concerned about saving now... Especially after 2008. In this decade people just aren't willing to blow money on stuff they can't trust... Just look at the cars people are driving they're keeping them longer and fixing them. I personally believe it is all because of the slide in 2008. People are too afraid to get hurt. Nike took a risk and backed out before they got too hurt.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The word was 40 million was what Nike was making off their snow divisions. If that's not enough for a company to be happy with there's something bigger afoot. 

The snow industry is about to hit a rapid shrink we're probably going to lose a few brands in the next five years. Between the factory fiasco's in China, the economy, climate change, and just some companies being straight fucking stupid it's going to happen. 

Brands will come and go, snowboarding will remain. So just keep riding and you'll be fine.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

"climate change" :RantExplode: :no1::no1:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Salomon makes some pretty dope trail and running shoes. I love my X Ultra trail shoes.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SnowDogWax said:


> "climate change" :RantExplode: :no1::no1:


Oh should I have said global warming, climate shift, or better yet dinosaur farts.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey BA, was that 40 mil in sales or profit on their snow divisions?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oldman said:


> Hey BA, was that 40 mil in sales or profit on their snow divisions?


I don't know but from the way the conversation was going I'm going to go with sales.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

$40M sounds nice until you consider they net over $2.5B. Now most of us will rightly say "hey, a profit is a profit, be happy." But Nike is going to look at return on investment and see the the snow stuff isn't keeping pace with other divisions. They'd rather take that money and invest it in somewhere else where they can get a larger return.

Or it could also be that they have people looking into the future and it doesn't look good so are cutting out now. Or a combination of the two.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> Salomon makes some pretty dope trail and running shoes. I love my X Ultra trail shoes.


Agreed Saloman is where it's at, sorry not a fan of Nike company I'm sure their boots are cumfy but I just don't like the brand in any way shape or form.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank You, Phil Knight: Oregon's New $68 Million Recruiting Tool - Forbes


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh should I have said global warming, climate shift, or better yet dinosaur farts.


BA nothing personal, It's just me! Like The Good Ride :RantExplode: for you...


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> "climate change" :RantExplode: :no1::no1:


I'm going to quote you again in 2030, SDW.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Anticrobotic said:


> I'm going to quote you again in 2030, SDW.


2014 JayPeak VT, closed end of April. Latest close since the science farts  where talking about the global ice age....


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

this is the only post I will make on this: don't confuse weather with climate..


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

deagol said:


> this is the only post I will make on this: don't confuse weather with climate..


I really don't understand why so many people struggle with this concept. You have to ignore a metric shit ton of science to ignore climate change. It's a damn shame how many scientific issues become politically charged and we all know that as soon as something becomes political, people go full fucking retard.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

deagol said:


> this is the only post I will make on this: don't confuse weather with climate..



Don't confuse (need for funding scientific research) weather with climate..


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> I really don't understand why so many people struggle with this concept. You have to ignore a metric shit ton of science to ignore climate change. It's a damn shame how many scientific issues become politically charged and we all know that as soon as something becomes political, people go full fucking retard.


true dat...
I went to college for stuff like this, but everyone is an armchair expert on systems that are not simple enough to be explained to the Honey Boo-Boos of the world in a 5-minute soundbite, but that doesn't stop 'em. :RantExplode:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

SnowDogWax said:


> Don't confuse *(need for funding scientific research)* weather with climate..


See... political. :crazy2:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> I pulled out once........


:laughat::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: :laughat:


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

deagol said:


> true dat...
> I went to college for stuff like this, but everyone is an armchair expert on systems that are not simple enough to be explained to the Honey Boo-Boos of the world in a 5-minute sounbite, but that doesn't stop 'em. :RantExplode:


It's amazing that people can't fathom that weather for a few months, a season, or even a year, are still isolated weather incidents. Overall climate trend in one direction regardless if it snows in May.

On the actual thread - I just bought my first pair of Nike Kaijus last spring and they are the first boot I've tried that fits really, really well.

Will have to pick up another pair to store for later. And then go on the hunt again...:thumbsdown:


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> 2014 JayPeak VT, closed end of April. Latest close since the science farts  where talking about the global ice age....


To which I can only respond...


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

The truth is incontrovertible. Malice may attack it, ignorance may deride it, but in the end, there it is.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> The truth is incontrovertible. Malice may attack it, ignorance may deride it, but in the end, there it is.


I totally agree with you on that. (That is, until it's forgotten and history is rewritten. Which, mind you, has happened a number of times throughout history.)


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

I thoroughly enjoy listening to arguments against climate change from people whose understanding of science came from others who don't know science. Its the blind leading the blind.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

what, you mean using the term "science farts" for people whose education background, and experience revolve around the knowledge that has advanced our civilization from the stone age to the space age doesn’t inspire confidence ????

:sarcasm:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Not that I disagree (not even a little bit), but this is getting a little too close to politics. If an argument starts, I might end up having to pull the plug. Just saying...


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Not that I disagree (not even a little bit), but this is getting a little too close to politics. If an argument starts, I might end up having to pull the plug. Just saying...


Well that's ok because :topicsucks:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

f00bar said:


> $40M sounds nice until you consider they net over $2.5B. Now most of us will rightly say "hey, a profit is a profit, be happy." But Nike is going to look at return on investment and see the the snow stuff isn't keeping pace with other divisions. They'd rather take that money and invest it in somewhere else where they can get a larger return.
> 
> Or it could also be that they have people looking into the future and it doesn't look good so are cutting out now. Or a combination of the two.


40 million is actually a really good number if you are a snow oriented brand to begin with. Where Nike is definitely isn't a good number. The fact that from day one they were plagued with distribution issues is what did them in. 

What we're seeing now is all the fanboys that jumped on the pro Nike training suddenly changing their tune which makes me wonder if Nike will even drop the rest of Emergence. 

Brands will always come and go in snowboarding, but snowboarding will always remain. 

As far as climate change, think what you want, but if you think it doesn't effect the economics of the snow industry then shut the fuck up. I work in the snow industry I know what effects it, you don't. Plain and simple.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Funny.... I agree lets get back to snowboarding.....


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

SnowDogWax said:


> 2014 JayPeak VT, closed end of April. Latest close since the science farts  where talking about the global ice age....


Yup! It was cold where you live so it must bullshit. I'd also like to call bullshit on the sun because it's currently dark where I am. 

Weather Versus Climate Change: Weather Versus Climate Change - YouTube


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Think_ I'm_ ready to "Pull Out" now!!!!!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Jason said:


> Yup! It was cold where you live so it must bullshit. I'd also like to call bullshit on the sun because it's currently dark where I am.
> 
> Weather Versus Climate Change: Weather Versus Climate Change - YouTube


Yes! I was in Northern Alaska so I'm with you on the sun idea..


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

There was a specific post in this thread where the topic drifted from the subject of the thread (Nike) to an area of science that I know. Getting back on topic is a good idea. As far as Nike pulling out, I am sort of glad, since there are issues with Nike as a company that makes me not like them. YMMV. 
Clarification: obviously many companies have "ethics issues" and they are all mostly profit driven, but Nike stands out a bit from others, at least with the general knowledge I have in that area- which is admittedly limited.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

deagol said:


> There was a specific post in this thread where the topic drifted from the subject of the thread (Nike) to an area of science that I know. Getting back on topic is a good idea. As far as Nike pulling out, I am sort of glad, since there are issues with Nike as a company that makes me not like them. YMMV.
> Clarification: obviously many companies have "ethics issues" and they are all mostly profit driven, but Nike stands out a bit from others, at least with the general knowledge I have in that area- which is admittedly limited.


No company is innocent of ethics issues. American made products treat their employees worse than the Chinese.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Nike goodbye! As to why profit margin seems #1. Ethics issues if they matter to you, keep your $$$ in your pocket and buy elsewhere.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Where does Nike stand about global warming :slobber::whiteflag:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you just trying to troll for the sake of trolling or are you just retarded?


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Since we're talking about large non-snowboarding companies trying to get in the game and then leaving. How do you guys feel about adidas? Saw their latest video filmed in Japan, pretty cool. Their new boots for 2015 look nice with some new tech. Thoughts?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Gone once the contracts run up. 2 years.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Gone once the contracts run up. 2 years.


You really think adidas will wait 2 years, possibly risking financial loss yet develop brand new boots for this season for contracts to run out then bail? Its not like their snowboarders that are signed have multi-million dollar deals. Easily buy them out and poof gone, a company that big will not wait.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> See... political. :crazy2:


Brain fart on my part.. your comment went over my head.. :RantExplode:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

OU812 said:


> You really think adidas will wait 2 years, possibly risking financial loss yet develop brand new boots for this season for contracts to run out then bail? Its not like their snowboarders that are signed have multi-million dollar deals. Easily buy them out and poof gone, a company that big will not wait.


They still have a brand image to maintain and to pull out too soon close to Nike would certainly look like they're just following. Not to mention they haven't had a chance to see if anyone really likes the boots or if they have any success. Even if they do they'll probably still drop out when the rider contracts are up though. Nike was definitely making money but just not enough in their heads. Same will likely follow for Adidas.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Nivek said:


> They still have a brand image to maintain and to pull out too soon close to Nike would certainly look like they're just following. Not to mention they haven't had a chance to see if anyone really likes the boots or if they have any success. Even if they do they'll probably still drop out when the rider contracts are up though. Nike was definitely making money but just not enough in their heads. Same will likely follow for Adidas.


Possibly, sounds reasonable. Then again they could stay in just to prove a point and not end up like Nike, if they're making some money why not. Nike was definitely in the plus thats true. Will be interesting to see what happens in a few years. These look pretty nice though...


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

do they look $500 nice? I have used the energy boost running shoes and I must admit that for running the boost foam is a net positive, however I am not convinced that it will translate to the boarding world.

Another thing I am skeptical about with those boots is the blue part that runs along the bottom is plastic and makes it impossible to get traction if you have that part balancing your weight, obviously this is a small issue but if you are hiking and eat shit because of their torsion bar i think I would be mad.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

cav0011 said:


> do they look $500 nice?


No Way?? Seriously? *$500?!!!* 

Is that where Nike's price point was for their boots as well?? If so,.. they shouldn't be "_pulling out!_" They should be giving out free handy's to anybody who purchased their boots!

Seriously,.. for $500? Those boots had better feel _Orgasmically_ good on my feet!!!


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I don't know anyone who's bought Adidas boots in the uk they do have a bit of a chav image problem. Don't know what the cost of the lunarendor boots is in the states but at £350 it's a fair wack but no worse than top end burton boots.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

LADidas we call it down here. Lads are like an Australian version of a chav


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

adidas worst designed boots I've ever put on. They hired DC's old designer, the guy that made the bulkiest boots on earth and then had him design their boots. I don't know how he did it but he made them fit like you were pigeon toed.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My first trip to summit I'll get some on my feet in the shop, but my buddy selling them (against his recommendation to the buyer) said the Boost actually does feel almost like a $500 boot...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

cav0011 said:


> do they look $500 nice? I have used the energy boost running shoes and I must admit that for running the boost foam is a net positive, however I am not convinced that it will translate to the boarding world.
> 
> Another thing I am skeptical about with those boots is the blue part that runs along the bottom is plastic and makes it impossible to get traction if you have that part balancing your weight, obviously this is a small issue but if you are hiking and eat shit because of their torsion bar i think I would be mad.


Yeah, my only real complaint about my current Celsius boots is that the tread sucks. My old Salomons were a lot better for hiking. It's not a make or break deal, but I don't know why snowboard boot makers don't take snow traction into consideration when designing their boots. Salomon obviously did with my old F22s. Backward slanting lugs on the toe for traction when climbing and forward slanting lugs on the heel for traction when descending. It's not that hard.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Got big feet! Wish Salomon had shrink tech...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

For 2015 every boot in then line shrunk a size for the outsole footprint.

And the grip thing is the next "change" in snowboard gear. Everyone is over the "lightest boot on the market" craze so real soles are coming back. Check out the Ride Fuse. That sole is awesome.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Is this comment related to salomon?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Nivek said:


> For 2015 every boot in then line shrunk a size for the outsole footprint.
> 
> And the grip thing is the next "change" in snowboard gear. Everyone is over the "lightest boot on the market" craze so real soles are coming back. Check out the Ride Fuse. That sole is awesome.


Great to hear.... Thanks Nivek


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I saw those boots when the zuzupopo dropped the ride catalog and wanted immediately.


----------



## Captain Jeff (Oct 17, 2014)

I only heard two stories about Nike and snowboarding. One in around '07 when they were getting into it and now this one where they are getting out of it. The rest is a mystery and I am fairly happy it remain such I guess.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 15, 2013)

nike didn't make any money on boots
they aren't making any money on nike SB either besides the Janoskis

i really like the Vapens

I wonder who Halldor is going to ride for...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

tortoise said:


> nike didn't make any money on boots
> they aren't making any money on nike SB either besides the Janoskis
> 
> i really like the Vapens
> ...


Back to DC if they give him money's. Otherwise he'll just not have a boot sponsor and just get what freebies he needs.

Nike made money in snow. Just not as much as they wanted. They have and still are making money in SB, they aren't pulling that as far as I know so they must be making enough money in their eyes.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> The quality of athletic shoes in general has plummeted in recent years. I needed some new running shoes as I haven't bought a new pair in about 6 years (that also tells you how much I use them :signlol but after looking around, fuck it, I'll just roll with my old ones. These things are pieces of shit. Same goes for cross trainers and basketball shoes. Guess I'll have to buy retro bball shoes from some sneakerhead site, because this current bullshit ain't gonna work for me.


I've got a pair of Nike 3.0's and I've had them for two years. I use them twice a day and during the summers I ran at least 5 miles everyday on them. Just recently I am replacing them because I can no longer use them to hike in because the tread is gone. If thats not quality I don't know what is. I also hated nikes before I bought them but they are so damn comfy, feels like your foot is on a giant marshmallow.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 15, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Back to DC if they give him money's. Otherwise he'll just not have a boot sponsor and just get what freebies he needs.
> 
> Nike made money in snow. Just not as much as they wanted. They have and still are making money in SB, they aren't pulling that as far as I know so they must be making enough money in their eyes.


i think they will soon get rid of the core shop program or dramatically alter it

the shops are sick of getting front loaded a bunch of shoes like R&R and Lunar One Shots that don't sell

kick koston / BA off

stop making anything besides janoskis and have only one ugly p-rod shoe per season, instead of a whole line of tech shoes that don't sell

however that has nothing with the snow team or snowboarding so i'll give up now. :hairy: adding in hairy smiley just cuz it looks cool

what's the best sneaker style boot these days? The Celsius Adato?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

tortoise said:


> what's the best sneaker style boot these days? The Celsius Adato?


The one that fits you're foot.




I want Converse to make snowboard boots.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

OU812 said:


> Possibly, sounds reasonable. Then again they could stay in just to prove a point and not end up like Nike, if they're making some money why not. Nike was definitely in the plus thats true. Will be interesting to see what happens in a few years. These look pretty nice though...


is it just me or do I get a early 80's vibe from that picture? maybe it's just the font in the upper left and the graphics in the lower right.


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

Well here's more news on nike. Looks like hh is out and they dropped their team/snowboarding!

Instagram


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I rock a pair of Kaiju boots. Have absolutely loved them. Sucks to see Nike leaving the game now. Guess I will be picking up an extra pair or two to hold on the side. Break them out when my current ones fall apart.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Soul06 said:


> I rock a pair of Kaiju boots. Have absolutely loved them. Sucks to see Nike leaving the game now. Guess I will be picking up an extra pair or two to hold on the side. Break them out when my current ones fall apart.


Got a pair of Kaijus at the end of last year. Rode one day on them but it was magic over my old Burton's.

Same as you I'm going to try to pick up a pair or two end of this season to keep in reserve.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

JonSnow said:


> I am super picky about my clothing, especially my shoes, and most of my athletic gear is either Nike or Under Armour. I think both of these companies make awesome gear (although Under Armour makes shit shoes). I didn't realize that running in running shoes doesn't put them through the abuse that they were designed for.
> 
> What exactly are you doing in your trainers that is causing them to fall apart so quickly? What do you think is missing in modern running shoes that makes them less durable?
> 
> Without any specific reasoning it sounds like you are just hating because it's not what you are used to.


I have a pair of Under Armour tactical boots, absolutely love them. 

Also love my ZF1's compared to my Rome Libertines and 32 Lashed that I had previously.



OU812 said:


> Possibly, sounds reasonable. Then again they could stay in just to prove a point and not end up like Nike, if they're making some money why not. Nike was definitely in the plus thats true. Will be interesting to see what happens in a few years. These look pretty nice though...


Ugh Quick-lacing!



Soul06 said:


> I rock a pair of Kaiju boots. Have absolutely loved them. Sucks to see Nike leaving the game now. Guess I will be picking up an extra pair or two to hold on the side. Break them out when my current ones fall apart.


Kaiju's are sick boots.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Heard about this when it was first announced, and it's a bummer for me. Nike boots are some of the best out there although they don't fit my wider foot. Got a pair of the Vapens last season for the gf and they're the best she's ever tried on (and we've tried just about every men's/women's boot at REI, Snocon, Evo, etc...). I have a couple pairs of Nike Gore-Tex pants too, which were about 1/2 the price of equivalent Burton AK stuff. Such a damn shame...


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Heard about this when it was first announced, and it's a bummer for me. Nike boots are some of the best out there although they don't fit my wider foot. Got a pair of the Vapens last season for the gf and they're the best she's ever tried on (and we've tried just about every men's/women's boot at REI, Snocon, Evo, etc...). I have a couple pairs of Nike Gore-Tex pants too, which were about 1/2 the price of equivalent Burton AK stuff. Such a damn shame...


I'm still rocking the same pair of Nike goretex pants I bought 4 years ago. That fit me perfectly and feel great. Wish I had a back-up pair


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Every one that I know that has worn nike boots love them. Quality boots. But hey people are always going to hate on the huge companies just because they can no matter if the product is great or not. Fuckin hipsters


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Halldor laying it down clean as always...

Halldor Helgason on Nike's Departure from Snowboarding | Onboard Magazine


----------



## SnowBasic (Sep 3, 2013)

madmax said:


> Halldor laying it down clean as always...
> 
> Halldor Helgason on Nike's Departure from Snowboarding | Onboard Magazine


This man speaks the truth. Good quick read.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Nike makes shoes/boots for people with tiny narrow feet. I've never tried on a pair of either that fit my yeti feet.


----------



## SawTheLight (Nov 29, 2014)

speedjason said:


> People still buy Nike shoes? I thought that was in the 90's.:dropjaw:


No, it was the 80s, kiddo.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No company is innocent of ethics issues. American made products treat their employees worse than the Chinese.


Seen this first hand in a totally different and unrelated industry.. it's true.


----------

